# 1600 acres in south ga.



## deer buster (Mar 5, 2008)

A friend of mine has 1600 acres in brooks county, ga. looking for 8 members for the 08/09 season. 

*1600 acres
*$3500 per family membership with camping
*#3000 per family membership without camping
*Nice campsite for campers or a nice 14 bedroom lodge to stay in.
*Power and water for all
*QDM 15" minimum on bucks
*2 does per membership
*Guests are allowed after thanksgiving
*15 members total
*Hardwood, creek bottoms, pines, good bedding areas
*Corn fields and peanut fields
*Hang tag on board at camp for reservation of stands
*Bucks killed last year were 150"-146"- & a 133"
*Truck load of small 8 pts. let walk last year
*Tons of deer and turkeys
*All stands and food plots furnished by lease holder

A little pricey but it is a nice club with a lot of good people.
I was not in the club last year but was the year before and will be this year. Please pm back if interested. Thanks

TURKEY MEMBERSHIPS ONLY IS $1500!! ONLY 1 MAN HUNTING 1600 ACRES FOR TURKEYS RIGHT NOW, SEASON OPENS NEXT WEEKEND!!


----------



## livetohunt (Mar 5, 2008)

Can you post some pictures of deer taken the last few years?


----------



## deer buster (Mar 5, 2008)

I will contact my friend and try to get some pics posted asap. thanks


----------



## emtguy (Mar 5, 2008)

check PM please


----------



## deer buster (Mar 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 6, 2008)

*Pictures!*

Now added pics from last years kills!!


----------



## deer buster (Mar 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## meateater (Mar 8, 2008)

Could you please tell me where in Brooks County the lease is located? Thanks.


----------



## deer buster (Mar 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 11, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 11, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 11, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 12, 2008)

ttt


----------

